# منتديات القانون الخاص > الشريعة الإسلامية > فتاوى دينية >  المفتي وعلماء الأزهر‏:‏ أكل الرنجة والخروج للحدائق في شم النسيم‏..‏ حلال

## hazem mohamed

أعرب الدكتور علي جمعة مفتي الجمهورية‏,‏ وعدد من علماء الأزهر عن رفضهم الفتاوي التي انتشرت عبر مواقع الانترنت والفيس بوك‏,‏ والتي تحرم مشاركة المسلمين لإخوانهم الأقباط في الاحتفال بشم النسيم‏.

مطالبين المسلمين بالخروج إلي المتنزهات والأماكن العامة بشرط الالتزام بآداب الإسلام.
وقال الدكتور علي جمعة إن الإسلام لا يعرف سوي عيدين هما عيد الفطر وعيد الأضحي, مشيرا إلي أن المشاركة في يوم شم النسيم والخروج للحدائق العامة والمتنزهات وشم الزهور والورود التي تتفتح, هو أمر مباح, مضيفا أن هذه الأمور تأتي من باب العادة, ويجوز المشاركة فيها بشرط الالتزام بالضوابط والآداب العامة, كما استنكر الدكتور علي جمعة الفتاوي التي تحرم أكل الرنجة, مؤكدا أن أكلها حلال.
من جانبه, قال الدكتور محمد رأفت عثمان, عضو مجمع البحوث الإسلامية, إن الاحتفال بشم النسيم, هو احتفال بالمناظر الطبيعية الجميلة, التي تجيء بعد فصل الشتاء, فتزهر الأشجار والورود, وليس لهذا اليوم أي معني ديني إطلاقا, حتي يقول البعض إنه بدعة أو محرم أومكروه, وإنما هو فكرة اخترعها المصريون القدامي إظهارا للابتهاج والسرور بالطبيعة التي خلقها المولي عز وجل وأوضح عثمان أن القواعد الشرعية تقول إن الأصل في الأمور الإباحة ما لم يرد نص بالتحريم, كما أن الأمور لا تكون من البدع إلا إذا اتخذت صبغة دينية.
وانتقد الشيخ محمود عاشور, وكيل الأزهر السابق وعضو مجمع البحوث الإسلامية, فتاوي تحريم الاحتفال بشم النسيم, وقال إن هذا الرأي يخضع لفكر متشدد, لأن الرسول صلي الله عليه وسلم كان رمزا للتسامح مع غير المسلمين, فكان يزور جاره النصراني في أثناء مرضه, وقام لجنازة يهودي حينما مرت عليه, وكل هذه التصرفات من الرسول ـ عليه الصلاة والسلام ـ تجعلنا نرفض كل الآراء المتشددة, خاصة إذا ترتب عليها إحداث فتنة وشقاق بين طوائف الأمة, وأشار عاشور إلي أن مشاركة المسلمين في مثل هذه المناسبات لإخوانهم الأقباط يأتي من باب الإحسان والمروءة بأن نجاملهم في مناسباتهم, ونتبادل معهم التهنئة في أعيادنا وأعيادهم.

المصدر 
الأهرام

----------

